

If You Want to be Awesome at Email, Add Yesware - johnjlocke
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alextaub/2013/01/17/if-you-want-to-be-awesome-at-emails-add-yesware-to-your-gmail-today/?nowelcome

======
laveur
I used to work in the office next to these guys. Was an interesting company to
say the least.

